# in/nel passato, in/nel futuro



## femmejolie

A quanto pare, si possono dire entrambe le forme.
Lo sapevate già? 
Immagino si usi di più in passato/in futuro.


----------



## irene.acler

Eccoci qui...io personalmente uso "in passato", però effettivamente, a pensarci bene, anche "nel passato" è valida. Probabilmente è una questione di gusti...a meno che non ci sia una sottile differenza a me sconosciuta!


----------



## saia

Io personalmente uso "in passato", ma ho trovato spesso anche "nel passato" e "nel futuro".


----------



## sabrinita85

Io uso entrambe le forme.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Convengo che sia una questione di gusti, a parte le dovute eccezioni. (_se facciamo un tuffo nel passato; ...pare che viva nel passato..)_

Personalmente, dipende dalla frase, ad inizio frase o in un inciso, uso "in", altrimenti "nel".


----------



## L'affamato

Ho sempre usato nel.
Mi sembra strano dire "in", perché mancherebbe l'articolo, no? (nel = in + il, in = semplicemente "in" ). La parola futuro ha bisogno dell'articolo, (in questo caso "il") o no?? Beh è ovvio credo.. Ma in questo caso c'è un'eccezione.


----------



## Dembow

Io ho sempre usato in passato, in futuro.


----------



## kurumin

Li uso solo con l'accento (_nel passato, nel futuro_;
forse perché in brasiliano diciamo _no passado, no futuro_, col accento) 

_Google.it_ ci dice:
in passato o nel passato 50%:50%
nel presente (_in presente_ è molto raro)
in futuro o nel futuro 50%:50%


----------



## gabrigabri

kurumin said:


> Li uso solo con l'accento (_nel passato, nel futuro_;
> forse perché in brasiliano diciamo _no passado, no futuro_, col accento)
> 
> _Google.it_ ci dice:
> in passato o nel passato 50%:50%
> nel presente (_in presente_ è molto raro)
> in futuro o nel futuro 50%:50%



Che intendi dire con "accento"?

Secondo me dipende dal tipo di frase! Bisogna usare entrambe le forme, a seconda di ciò che si dice:

In passato di Mario ci sono molti segreti.  
Nel futuro vedrò di stare più zitto.  (Non è sbagliata, ma secondo me "in" è meglio!)
Non so perché ma l'espressione "nel futuro" mi ricorda qualcosa di molto lontano:
Nel futuro (tra 3000 anni) ci si potrà teletrasportare.

Così come "nel passato".

È solo una mia impressione?


----------



## irene.acler

In effetti, gabrigabri, hai ragione. "Nel futuro" e "nel passato" danno l'idea anche a me di un futuro molto lontano o di un passato molto remoto...


----------



## elwadi

io sono d'accordo con "l'affamato" ( in) suona male a l'orecchio.


----------



## kurumin

gabrigabri said:


> Che intendi dire con &quot;accento&quot;?
> 
> Secondo me dipende dal tipo di frase! Bisogna usare entrambe le forme, a seconda di ciò che si dice:
> 
> In passato di Mario ci sono molti segreti.
> Nel futuro vedrò di stare più zitto.  (Non è sbagliata, ma secondo me &quot;in&quot; è meglio!)
> Non so perché ma l'espressione &quot;nel futuro&quot; mi ricorda qualcosa di molto lontano:
> Nel futuro (tra 3000 anni) ci si potrà teletrasportare.
> 
> Così come &quot;nel passato&quot;.
> 
> È solo una mia impressione?


 
 articolo, non accento


----------



## Lituano

Salve ragazzi! Vedendo che usate"_in/nel _futuro"ugualmente vorrei fare una domanda. Si può usare "_al _futuro" in senso di _in/nel__ o meno_? Grazie e buone feste!!!


----------



## Sempervirens

Lituano said:


> Salve ragazzi! Vedendo che usate"_in/nel _futuro"ugualmente vorrei fare una domanda. Si può usare "_al _futuro" in senso di _in/nel__ o meno_? Grazie e buone feste!!!



Ciao Lituano. Tutto sta è intendersi!  Se dicono  "Vado al futuro", automaticamente rispondo: " Andrò"


----------



## Lituano

Scusa Semper, non penso di aver capito la tua risposta...   Ripetto la mia domanda.  "Al futuro"  si può usare  in senso di  "In/nel futuro"  o no?  Grazie.


----------



## chipulukusu

Lituano said:


> Scusa Semper, non penso di aver capito la tua risposta...   Ripetto la mia domanda.  "Al futuro"  si può usare  in senso  "In/nel futuro"  o no?  Grazie.



No Lituano, _non _posso dire, ad esempio "_al futuro_ non prenderò più incarichi di questo genere", devo dire "_in futuro_/_nel futuro _non prenderò più incarichi di questo genere". La frase con _al futuro_​ è senza dubbio scorretta.


----------



## Lituano

Va bene... Allora come dovrei capire l`espressione "Verbi regolari al futuro". In questo caso "al futuro" che cosa significa?


----------



## chipulukusu

Lituano said:


> Va bene... Allora come dovrei capire l`espressione "Verbi regolari al futuro". In questo caso "al futuro" che cosa significa?



A mio parere in questo caso la locuzione _al futuro_ esprime una _modalità_ non una collocazione temporale. Infatti è sottinteso "Verbi regolari al _modo_ futuro (prossimo/anteriore/remoto)" o "Verbi regolari al _tempo_ futuro (prossimo/anteriore/remoto)"

_Al futuro_ come complemento di modo mi sembra assolutamente legittimo. Come complemento di tempo no. O perlomeno mi suona malissimo.


----------



## Lituano

Grazie Chipulukusu, non ho pensato che si trattava di un complemento di modo... Ora tutto è chiaro!


----------



## Necsus

Lituano said:


> Va bene... Allora come dovrei capire l`espressione "Verbi regolari al futuro". In questo caso "al futuro" che cosa significa?


Dipende dal contesto in cui è inserita, presumibilmente significa "verbi regolari _coniugati _al futuro". 


chipulukusu said:


> Infatti è sottinteso "Verbi regolari al _modo_ futuro (prossimo/anteriore/remoto)"


Chipu, si potrebbe capire che il futuro è un modo verbale, il modo in questo caso è l'indicativo.


----------

